# Oliver is 10



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That looks like a happy hound.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Hope you have a wonderful day today! Happy Birthday Oliver!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Oliver! I hope you enjoy your special day.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Happy birthday Oliver!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Can I have the Cod now? Happy birthday beatiful!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday Oliver. Cod treats are scrummy. Enjoy!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Thank you all!  Oliver did not end up enjoying his cod treat and his brother Winchester ended up casually sneaking off with it when Ollie fell asleep. Not to worry, he will get a special chicken dinner tonight!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Oliver! Looks like you're having a wonderful celebration 🎉


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Oliver - enjoy the chicken!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Oliver - from my Oliver and me 🍗🎂!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy birthday Oliver!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Oliver!


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Happy birthday! 🎂 Greyhounds such a majestic breed one of my favorite.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday beautiful Oliver! You get that chicken 🍗


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes! I think Ollie had a lovely birthday. He devoured his chicken. His brothers got to try a little too.









Heartland, Oliver and Winchester agree that Greyhounds are very regal.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

A belated happy 10th birthday to Oliver!


----------

